# Please Help - 20 Rats Need Forever Homes (WA state, train organization, donations??)



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am in western Washington and have approx. 20 rats who need homes. I rescued all of them and got them all vet care most needed Myco treatment, even got a few neutered and spayed. Unfortunately, I lost my job and cannot continue to provide for these guys, I can barely afford food and if a health problem came up I would not be able to provide vet care and finding them all loving homes willing to care for them properly has not proven to be easy. I have contacted both Best Friends Rodent Rescue and Rabbit Meadows, both of them helped me cut my rattie population in half, but I still have a remaining 20 who I need to find homes for. Any help is greatly appreciated. Perhaps we could organize a train to others states, donations (even of hammocks or food or to my vet), or adoptions... Thanks so much. Please respond by replying to this ad or by e-mailing me at [email protected] 

This is my house ATM...

















































Here is a list off the top of my head. I'll add to it tomorrow.

Males
Rex Albino 4 months - super sweet, big baby, likes to give kisses
Agouti & White 4 months - very sweet, likes to nibble on your fingers and play like your hand is another rat
Agouti & White 3 months - very playful, a bit skittish at first but warms up to you quickly
White with gray cap 1 yr. - very sweet big squish, laid back calm guy
Black eyed white 7-8 mo. - total sweetheart, big baby, needs to be housed alone or neutered as he does not like other rats, but loves people, if I receive enough donations I will get him neutered myself
5 five week old babies - either agouti and white blaze, agouti and white broken hooded, or white with gray markings on head.

Females:
Dumbo Blue 8 months - very sweet and curious, loves to explore and pounce around
Dumbo Agouti & White broken hood 8 mo. - super sweet and calm, tiny little girl
2 Black & White Hooded Sisters 6 months - a bit skittish, have made tons of progress since they came to me
Agouti & White 4 months - very sweet little girl, cuddly and playful as well

My kitchen counter at dinner time...

























Yawning baby









Since I lost my job I have been super nocturnal, and the rats love it since they get to share snacks at night









Snuggled into my shorts









My biggest boy









Sleepy time


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Where in Washington? I live in very northwest Oregon  I could take one off your hands!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont know if you have facebook or not but you may post there and find some groups to share them in. Also look for rat rescues and petfinder.com postings. That will help a lot. I'm so sorry you have to rehome your babies. I hope you find them all wonderful homes. =)


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

totally wish I could take some off your hands but I don't think I have room/could afford them =( Super cute though. I live in Seattle so I'm sure we are close-ish if you needed to train up to Canada or up here I'm available I make frequent trips down to south Tacoma and can go up as far as canada [not in though, I don't have a passport lol]


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! Muttlycrew, what town in Oregon? I would have no problem with meeting you! Maybe we could meet half way in Centralia? If not, I'm sure I could organize transport further. Male or female? Is there a specific rattie you are interested in? Sara, that is a good idea to register with Petfinder. I just made a Facebook, but not sure how to go about finding rattie groups in my area? Clarice, thank you! That would be awesome! I will definitely let you know if I find people in those areas who are interested in adopting.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll email you 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Okie dokie, perfect!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Just bumping this up.  Hoping to find more homes for these guys as well as donations (please PM me if you are interested in donating food, supplies (towels & hammocks are greatly appreciated, too!), money for vet care, transporation, etc. through PayPal, or vet info to donate to the vet these guys see). I am also thinking about making some all natural home made rat treats to sell 100% profit goes towards rescue and care for rescue ratties! Would anyone be interested in that?
I was able to get 3 males and 1 female neutered/spayed last week through donations made to my vet - THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT! :thumbsup2: I have also had a few inquiries about adoption and the ratties and I are very thankful for that as well!  Any help is so greatly appreciated by me and the ratties! Have a wonderful weekend. :wave2:


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> I'll email you


After I sent some pictures of the ratties I never heard back from you, is everything OK?


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Just saw your post that you took in a momma-to-be! You've got your hands full! Congrats


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey mousey! Yeah, I ended up taking her in and had several meetings to go to so I didn't have time to reply at first, and then forgot. Sorry! 
Anywho,
Momma is supposed to pop any day, but after all the dirt settles with her, I'll see if I'd be able to take one of your ratties on, too!  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaMama (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey there Mousey! I live just East of Seattle. I just lost my boys but I'm taking in two girls that need a home. I'm familiar with them both as they have been raised by a friend of mine. I would be willing to take one or two of your girls if you still need homes for them. Just let me know.


----------



## kueen (Feb 12, 2013)

I wish I lived closer!


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

i live in canada, much to far. but they are super adorable!


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wish I lived closer since I have room for a neutered buck or a female rat. Sadly, I am on the farthest point of the USA from you, in Florida. 

I hope you find a job soon and can find a way to keep your sweeties. I can see they are well loved.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Are any of the females still available? I'm looking for probably the youngest you have currently. I bought two from a local pet store here in Centralia & had to put my baby Pearl to sleep today.


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

I wish I could help, but I'm afraid I'm too far away! I live in Canada.

As far as the all natural treats, how much would they cost and would you be able to ship them to Canada?

Good luck finding homes for them! I hope it all works out well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Bumping to see if Mousey still has some ratties!


----------

